# PG Ti1000.2



## mulagain (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't see these very often. Not mine.

Phoenix Gold Titanium Ti 1000.2 2 Channel Amplifier Amp | eBay

Wonder how that would do bridged on a pair of W7s at 1.5ohm


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

Man I LOVE these "old" TI's 

I wish I had a install for it  .. I can't believe it hasn't sold !

~DaVe


----------

